# Barry Hearn talks boxing and football



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Says Froch-Groves wouldn't happen without pay per view. "Instead we would've been let down and seen something else like Froch-Ward." :lol:


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

To save you 15 minutes;

"Give me your money."


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

'Eddie will take them to the promise land' 

:rofl


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Barry always seems to be an interesting listen these days.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Bullshit,Froch-Groves could be done without ppv


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Bullshit,Froch-Groves could be done without ppv


Not sure about that. booth would want Groves to get big money for such a risky fight.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Not sure about that. booth would want Groves to get big money for such a risky fight.


Exactly. Groves wouldn't face Froch if it weren't PPV, the nonsense about him being the mandatory, aye he's only mandatory cos Big 'Ed requested it


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Not sure about that. booth would want Groves to get big money for such a risky fight.


I agree that Booth and Groves ego after getting £200,000 for the Degale fight on ppv they would want 5 times that much for the froch fight.However I would of liked Hearn to say to them that this isn`t a pay per view fight and take the offer or leave of around lets say 400-500 thousand which could work if they fill the o2.It`s hard for people to understand how they could make Froch-Bute work in a 10,000 capacity arena on normal Sky(I know Canadian tv money but still)but not Froch-Groves in a 20,000 capacity arena.Groves wouldn`t get 400-500 thousand for any other fight imo.This would of got monster figures on normal Sky and would of been good for the sport.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

Only way I would accept Froch v Groves PPV was if we got Burns in a unification or v Gamboa/Crawford as chief support along with another decent fight, with Bellew v Stevenson as a US/Canadian leg. Matthew Macklin also has a HBO fight in November so get him on the card in Quebec v Hassan N'Dam


----------



## Hooch (Jun 18, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Only way I would accept Froch v Groves PPV was if we got Burns in a unification or v Gamboa/Crawford as chief support along with another decent fight, with Bellew v Stevenson as a US/Canadian leg. Matthew Macklin also has a HBO fight in November so get him on the card in Quebec v Hassan N'Dam


I dont see how lumping it in with bellew provides better value. Sky have to show the Stevenson fight anyway. Not over exited to see Macklin either after ggg removed his soul.

Having Burns on there just robs us of a Burns fight on sky also.

Shitty situation really, eddie being a bit naughty with all the talk of it needing a huge card for ppv or its normal sky. 
Was always gonna be ppv now we gonna be jedi mind tricked into thinking a few domestic dust ups + joshua = super stacked ppv worthy bonanza.

Whole thing smells of poo.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

burns v crolla on the under card @ MEN

burns wins or loses against beltran I am certain eddie will make this


kugan is fast becoming the unofficall mouth piece of matchroom


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Only way I would accept Froch v Groves PPV was if we got Burns in a unification or v Gamboa/Crawford as chief support along with another decent fight, with Bellew v Stevenson as a US/Canadian leg. Matthew Macklin also has a HBO fight in November so get him on the card in Quebec v Hassan N'Dam


We will see Burns-Crolla,In the interview the other day he said it would need a world title on the undercard or a big domestic fight or both which he would claim Burns-Crolla is, which is not really good enough and cynical matchmaking.If he had three 50-50 British level fights underneath those two fights,it just might past muster with international content thrown in.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

If he makes Burns vs Crolla for the title this year then Hearn can suck my fat dick. No one except a bunch of Crolla fanboys is interested or believes he deserves one. If they do this lightweight tournament and Crolla wins it then fair enough but getting a shot just off the back of beating Rees who clearly had something missing (and had been thoroughly smashed the fight before) is just farcical. Burns would look a laughing stock taking that fight, hopefully he puts his foot down and says no.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Only way I would accept Froch v Groves PPV was if we got Burns in a unification or v Gamboa/Crawford as chief support along with another decent fight, with Bellew v Stevenson as a US/Canadian leg. Matthew Macklin also has a HBO fight in November so get him on the card in Quebec v Hassan N'Dam


Macklin's being lined up for the Golvokin card in November I assume...


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> If he makes Burns vs Crolla for the title this year then Hearn can suck my tiny scouse cock. No one except a bunch of Crolla fanboys is interested or believes he deserves one. If they do this lightweight tournament and Crolla wins it then fair enough but getting a shot just off the back of beating Rees who clearly had something missing (and had been thoroughly smashed the fight before) is just farcical. Burns would look a laughing stock taking that fight, hopefully he puts his foot down and says no.


fixed.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> fixed.


Eddie's suits won't iron themselves, chop chop.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Burns-Arakawa?


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

These Hearn's are sales men that's all.

Have you ever been walking down the street, and those people working for sales approach you..? pay you complement, push on emotional/nostalgic/egotistical triggers to suck you in.

The Hearn's are not interested in investing in boxing, they have said it time and time again.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> Burns-Arakawa?


Good one,guaranteed 12 rounder with a lot of action
Ppv friendly


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't like Barry. All he wants is money, money, money. He doesn't give a shit about anything else. At least Frank & Eddie show support towards the fans. He is an accountant after all, that tells you all you really need to know about him.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Primadonna Kool said:


> These Hearn's are sales men that's all.
> 
> Have you ever been walking down the street, and those people working for sales approach you..? pay you complement, push on emotional/nostalgic/egotistical triggers to suck you in.
> 
> The Hearn's are not interested in investing in boxing, they have said it time and time again.


Invest: Expend money with the expectation of achieving a profit or material result

Isn't this essentially the job description of a promoter? :huh


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> I don't like Barry. All he wants is money, money, money. He doesn't give a shit about anything else. At least Frank & Eddie show support towards the fans. He is an accountant after all, that tells you all you really need to know about him.


Frank shows the fans support? :lol:


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> I don't like Barry. All he wants is money, money, money. He doesn't give a shit about anything else. At least Frank & Eddie show support towards the fans. He is an accountant after all, that tells you all you really need to know about him.


I don't like him much either, or at least I don't trust him. Barry is a very clever bloke, hence how he's built the Matchroom empire. He's a master of PR. Whenever interviewed he always come across as the jolly, East End bloke whose done well for himself but is still a working class bloke at heart. He knows what lines to use and how to make himself seem likeable and trustworthy to the average geezer. He's passed this trait onto Eddie.

He dips in and out of the boxing publicly even if he has overall control behind the scenes. When there's a big fight on the horizion like Froch vs Kessler or a Froch vs Groves or Haye vs Fury then he comes on the scene and is only too happy to chat. When things aren't cushdy though he's smart enough to keep his hands clean of it and let's Eddie deal with the criticisms or awkward questions.

He seems a master businessman but definitely not a straight arrow as he comes across.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> These Hearn's are sales men that's all.
> 
> Have you ever been walking down the street, and those people working for sales approach you..? pay you complement, push on emotional/nostalgic/egotistical triggers to suck you in.
> 
> The Hearn's are not interested in investing in boxing, they have said it time and time again.


The idea that the Hearns don't invest money into boxing is laughable.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> The idea that the Hearns don't invest money into boxing is laughable.


Go make Eddie his tea.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Go make Eddie his tea.


you look like Shrek


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> you look like Shrek


I'm so sorry but we can't all look like your master. Now go get that lobster out of the oven, Eddie likes his food on the table at quarter past 7 sharp!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Froch vs Groves couldnt be done without PPV?
Fuckin snake.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Froch/Groves doesn't NEED to be PPV to happen. Total bullshit. He's the mandatory. How does it need to be PPV to happen? Groves would fight because he *HAS* to get a shot at the belt being #1 . Froch may then think well no, I'm give up the belt since it's not PPV. That's fine, since that means Froch is the one who will ONLY fight on PPV but don't give us this shit about it *HAS* to be.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

I have not watched the video but did he mention West Ham, If he did I'm going to kick off.


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Bill said:


> I have not watched the video but did he mention West Ham, If he did I'm going to kick off.


Talked about it at the start


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

Bill said:


> I have not watched the video but did he mention West Ham, If he did I'm going to kick off.


whats your issue with the West Ham stuff?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> whats your issue with the West Ham stuff?


Don't get me started Rob.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

cheekyvid said:


> Exactly. Groves wouldn't face Froch if it weren't PPV, the nonsense about him being the mandatory, aye he's only mandatory cos Big 'Ed requested it


I clearly missed the point where Groves became an international draw and fixture on the P4P rankings, with top wins over world class opposition.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> I clearly missed the point where Groves became an international draw and fixture on the P4P rankings, with top wins over world class opposition.


Where have you been? :smile


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

Bill said:


> Don't get me started Rob.


please start....i thought you were from up North?


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Frank shows the fans support? :lol:


:lol: I know what you mean but it's not as bad as it sounds. I sort of mean they're two complete different characters but there's something about Barry which I really don't like. Take his Ringside appearance for example, nobody mentioned it but he kept going on about PPV and bringing it back is good for Sky.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> I clearly missed the point where Groves became an international draw and fixture on the P4P rankings, with top wins over world class opposition.


since when has that been the PPV standard?


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

does the 2nd part really take place in a toilet 

imagine if somebody who didnt really know who they were went for a piss - they walk into the bog and theres a huge guy filming an old man having a rant about ppv :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> :lol: I know what you mean but it's not as bad as it sounds. I sort of mean they're two complete different characters but there's something about Barry which I really don't like. Take his Ringside appearance for example, nobody mentioned it but he kept going on about PPV and bringing it back is good for Sky.


If done properly it would be.


----------



## Tywin (Jun 28, 2013)

He's delusional if he thinks Leyton Orient deserve to ground share the Olympic Park. They're a no mark club that makes no money and bring nothing to the table yet he thinks West Ham should share the stadium with them. More like he wants a slice of the fucking money!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

Tywin said:


> He's delusional if he thinks Leyton Orient deserve to ground share the Olympic Park. They're a no mark club that makes no money and bring nothing to the table yet he thinks West Ham should share the stadium with them. More like he wants a slice of the fucking money!


You don't think he has a valid point about West Ham moving a mile down the street from them to a stadium where they will have to give away free tickets every week to fill, effectively killing of Leyton Orient's business?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> please start....i thought you were from up North?


:lol: I'm as south eastern as you can get, I'm from a family of London/Chatham West Ham or Millwall Romany Gypsy's when you combine my Mum/Dads family together, fucking hell I wish I was born in Kensington with a silver spoon up my arse but I'm not, and there's fuck all I can do about it.

In regards to the football, I take a special hatred for a man that pisses me off daily by trying to sue my club and make things difficult for us, he has had Leyton Orient for long enough and if he was willing to put his hand in his pocket, he could have built his club up so they were in a better position to bid for the stadium, but much like his son, he's a tight fisted cunt, that's his problem, don't try suing a club that is 2 miles down the road when they have every right to be there.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> If done properly it would be.


No doubt I agree. I don't want shit fights/cards on PPV like old times, which I don't think will happen in recent coming times.



Tywin said:


> He's delusional if he thinks Leyton Orient deserve to ground share the Olympic Park. They're a no mark club that makes no money and bring nothing to the table yet he thinks West Ham should share the stadium with them. More like he wants a slice of the fucking money!


This exactly, do Orient even sell out their little shitty ground? Imagine playing in a 50,000 capacity stadium in front of 6,000 fans. Even though it'll attract more fans to Orient, it's either West Ham or Orient to watch..


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> No doubt I agree. I don't want shit fights/cards on PPV like old times, which I don't think will happen in recent coming times.
> 
> This exactly, do Orient even sell out their little shitty ground? Imagine playing in a 50,000 capacity stadium in front of 6,000 fans. Even though it'll attract more fans to Orient, it's either West Ham or Orient to watch..


West Ham don't sell out there shitty little ground either?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

Bill said:


> :lol: I'm as south eastern as you can get, I'm from a family of London/Chatham West Ham or Millwall Romany Gypsy's when you combine my Mum/Dads family together, fucking hell I wish I was born in Kensington with a silver spoon up my arse but I'm not, and there's fuck all I can do about it.
> 
> In regards to the football, I take a special hatred for a man that pisses me off daily by trying to sue my club and make things difficult for us, he has had Leyton Orient for long enough and if he was willing to put his hand in his pocket, he could have built his club up so they were in a better position to bid for the stadium, but much like his son, he's a tight fisted cunt, that's his problem, don't try suing a club that is 2 miles down the road when they have every right to be there.


I disagree. West Ham won't fill that ground. Its gonna be a problem.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> West Ham don't sell out there shitty little ground either?


I don't know. I cba finding any figures but everytime they're on Sky it looks full however it usually is against the 'bigger teams' especially the Bobby Moore stand, that's rammed. If they do 8/10 times then fair enough to move, but for LO, Barry big bollocks wants his hand in the pot


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> I don't know. I cba finding any figures but everytime they're on Sky it looks full however it usually is against the 'bigger teams' especially the Bobby Moore stand, that's rammed. If they do 8/10 times then fair enough to move, but for LO, Barry big bollocks wants his hand in the pot


There always advertising tickets on the radio and in the papers and theres no season ticket waiting list. If your born in that part of the world, you will follow Spurs.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I disagree. West Ham won't fill that ground. Its gonna be a problem.


There are plenty of West Ham fans and are a loyal bunch, fuck me you have to be when you put up with this much heartache and disapointment over the years, but it is a working class club, always has been, they try to play the ball on the floor and the fans like that, if tickets are at reasonable prices and we invest the money back into the club, then it would fill up with ease, if it's not, it wont, but we do have the fanbase.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

Bill said:


> There are plenty of West Ham fans and are a loyal bunch, fuck me you have to be when you put up with this much heartache and disapointment over the years, but it is a working class club, always has been, they try to play the ball on the floor and the fans like that, if tickets are at reasonable prices and we invest the money back into the club, then it would fill up with ease, if it's not, it wont, but we do have the fanbase.


Working Class club.....fucking hell!

And anybody thats watched west ham this seaosn knows you don't play the ball on the floor. thats mental! Allerdyce is your manager and Andy Carroll was up front!


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Working Class club.....fucking hell!
> 
> And anybody thats watched west ham this seaosn knows you don't play the ball on the floor. thats mental! Allerdyce is your manager and Andy Carroll was up front!


West Ham is a working class club, we all can't be North London Jews with half their todger cut off.

I have called for Fat Sam's head from the start and it's no different now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

Bill said:


> West Ham is a working class club, we all can't be North London Jews with half their todger cut off.
> 
> I have called for Fat Sam's head from the start and it's no different now.


I like you Bill so I will forgive you for your ignorance, I doubt you realize how much of a twat you just made yourself look.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I like you Bill so I will forgive you for your ignorance, I doubt you realize how much of a twat you just made yourself look.


No I realise but I really don't care, the point stands, shouldn't you really be an Arsenal supporter?


----------



## Tywin (Jun 28, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> You don't think he has a valid point about West Ham moving a mile down the street from them to a stadium where they will have to give away free tickets every week to fill, effectively killing of Leyton Orient's business?


No. Why would proper Leyton Orient supporters accept tickets to a West Ham game even if its free? People won't suddenly turn into Hammers fans overnight and future fans from the area would support West Ham anyway. It's just Hearn being a greedy bastard. Has seen a money making scheme on his doorstep and is trying to weasel himself a share of the profit. The people in charge should tell him to fuck off and come back when he and his club bring something to the table. That's business.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

Bill said:


> No I realise but I really don't care, the point stands, shouldn't you really be an Arsenal supporter?


You really don't care that your comment is ignorant, racist and highly offensive?

Why would I be an Arsenal supporter?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> You really don't care that your comment is ignorant, racist and highly offensive?
> 
> Why would I be an Arsenal supporter?


It's no different or offensive than you questioning me if West Ham was working class club or not, so before you get on your high horse and pull me up on something I said, take a closer look at yourself and the facts you know.


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Bill said:


> It's no different or offensive than you questioning me if West Ham was working class club or not, so before you get on your high horse and pull me up on something I said, take a closer look at yourself and the facts you know.


You can't possibly believe that?!


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

tdw said:


> You can't possibly believe that?!


What?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

Bill said:


> It's no different or offensive than you questioning me if West Ham was working class club or not, so before you get on your high horse and pull me up on something I said, take a closer look at yourself and the facts you know.


Really???? Really?


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Bill said:


> What?


That questioning West Ham as a working class club is as offensive as what you said


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

Bill said:


> What?


That me laughing about you calling West Ham a working class club is equally offensive as you saying _"we all can't be North London Jews with half their todger cut off"_

What I did wasn't offensive in the slightest, and I hate the P.C police more than anyone but what you said was genuinely racist and the fact you don't realize that is quite worrying.

Would you tell a Bradford fan "We can't all be a bunch of Asians working in corner shops"

??


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

I do find it quite offensive but that may just be my upbringing, I take pride in its a working class club.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

West Ham have always had a working class image, the East End of London. That shout about the Spurs' fans made me burst even if it was a bit naughty. :lol:

Spurs supporters are likely just cranky today because Bale is dumping them Real Madrid and they know they've got no chance of top 4 next year without him.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> That me laughing about you calling West Ham a working class club is equally offensive as you saying _"we all can't be North London Jews with half their todger cut off"_
> 
> What I did wasn't offensive in the slightest, and I hate the P.C police more than anyone but what you said was genuinely racist and the fact you don't realize that is quite worrying.
> 
> ...


It was to me mate but what was more offensive was you from your middle class background try to question me on being working class when I have had to struggle all my life, that is as bad as me making some poxy joke about Spurs and Jews.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> West Ham have always had a working class image, the East End of London. That shout about the Spurs' fans made me burst even if it was a bit naughty. :lol:
> 
> Spurs supporters are likely just cranky today because Bale is dumping them Real Madrid and they know they've got no chance of top 4 next year without him.


Were gonna get close to £100mil and maybe some good players for him. Without him were still a good shout for top 4 especially when we can replace him with 2-3 top players. Maybe sign Baines and Felani and leave you guys with a Spurs reject as your best player

Even if we sold Bale and didnt replace him we would be better than Everton and Working Class United.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

Bill said:


> It was to me mate but what was more offensive was you from your middle class background try to question me on being working class when I have had to struggle all my life, that is as bad as me making some poxy joke about Spurs and Jews.


Dear oh dear. I wasn't questioning you as being working class, I was questioning that West Ham, a multi million pound football club, leaving its roots and moving to a new stadium because they can make more money and have more corperate tickets can be called working class.

Every football team will claim to be working class....but none of them in the top flight are.

And your joke was racist. theres nothing wrong with being jewish or being circumcised. Your probably one of those fans that comes to white hart lane and signs gas chamber songs.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

I can't see what the problem with a groundshare is. I think West Ham's reluctance is partly because they wouldn't mind if they did hoover up the Orient...


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Were gonna get close to £100mil and maybe some good players for him. Without him were still a good shout for top 4 especially when we can replace him with 2-3 top players. Maybe sign Baines and Felani and leave you guys with a Spurs reject as your best player
> 
> Even if we sold Bale and didnt replace him we would be better than Everton and Working Class United.


You should take the money and run with Bale, buy a whole new team with that and Bubbles the chimp will likely being crying to come back within 2 years anyway. Spurs reject as our best player? Half our team would walk into yours soft arse. You're telling me you wouldn't have Baines, Fellaini, Jagielka, Mirallas or Coleman?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> You take the money and run with Bale, buy a whole new team with that. Spurs reject as our best player? Half our team would walk into your soft arse. You're telling me you wouldn't have Baines, Fellaini, Jagielka, Mirallas or Coleman?


Baines & Fellani but not the others. Kyle Walker over Coleman, Kaboul & Vertoghan over Jagielka and Dembele & Paulinhio over Mirallas.

I agree. Happy to sell Bale if we get a decent fee and even some decent players. I am more annoyed about us selling Caulker. Mental!


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Baines & Fellani but not the others. Kyle Walker over Coleman, Kaboul & Vertoghan over Jagielka and Dembele & Paulinhio over Mirallas.
> 
> I agree. Happy to sell Bale if we get a decent fee and even some decent players. I am more annoyed about us selling Caulker. Mental!


Fellaini will go at some point but I think we'll probably keep Baines. United likely won't cough up the money and he doesn't sound as if he's dying to join them anyway. People saying we're going to get relegated just because Martinez is now our manager are mental. A team that finished 6th last year doesn't go shit overnight. Anywhere from 6th-8th would be realistic for us next season like it is every year. 9th or 10th would be acceptable if we did well in a cup. Bottom half would qualify as a very shite season.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Fellaini will go at some point but I think we'll probably keep Baines. United likely won't cough up the money and he doesn't sound as if he's dying to join them anyway. People saying we're going to get relegated just because Martinez is now our manager are mental. A team that finished 6th last year doesn't go shit overnight. Anywhere from 6th-8th would be realistic for us next season like it is every year. 9th or 10th would be acceptable if we did well in a cup. Bottom half would qualify as a very shite season.


I think you will finish top 8. Anyone that thinks you will get relegated are mental.

1. Chelsea
2. Manchester City
3. Manchester United
4. Tottenham Hotspur
5. Arsenal
6. Liverpool
7. Swansea City
8. Everton
9. Aston Villa
10. Southamption
11. West Browich Albrion
12. West Ham United
13. Fulhum
14. Sunderland
15. Cardiff City
16. Newcastle United
17. Norwich City
18. Stoke City
19. Crystal Palace
20. Hull City


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Dear oh dear. I wasn't questioning you as being working class, I was questioning that West Ham, a multi million pound football club, leaving its roots and moving to a new stadium because they can make more money and have more corperate tickets can be called working class.
> 
> Every football team will claim to be working class....but none of them in the top flight are.
> 
> And your joke was racist. theres nothing wrong with being jewish or being circumcised. Your probably one of those fans that comes to white hart lane and signs gas chamber songs.


Yes but Rob you don't know fuck all about the real history of the club, so stop assuming and I will do the same.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> I think you will finish top 8. Anyone that thinks you will get relegated are mental.
> 
> 1. Chelsea
> 2. Manchester City
> ...


We'll finish above Swansea definitely and if Liverpool sell Suarez then likely them again as well. They'd have finished bottom half last year if it hadn't been for him.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> We'll finish above Swansea definitely and if Liverpool sell Suarez then likely them again as well. They'd have finished bottom half last year if it hadn't been for him.


Swansea might suffer because of the Europa League? Are you guys in it this year?


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Sunderland 14th, Newcastle 16th? :good


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Swansea might suffer because of the Europa League? Are you guys in it this year?


No. No one can be arsed with that, it kills a team's energy. And we're just better Swansea than anyway, played them completely off the park last year on their own ground if I remember. Laudrup's doing a great job there but I doubt they'll finish as high as 7th next season. Maybe top half.


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Bill said:


> Yes but Rob you don't know fuck all about the real history of the club, so stop assuming and I will do the same.


Give it up Bill, accept that you were wrong and move on


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't know why any West Ham fan would want Allardyce out. He's been fantastic for the club. I think most when most established Premier League sides go down, their fans expect to jump straight up but it's rare it happens like that. Allardyce ensured that West Ham went straight back up, so it was a very good achievement for them and him as a manager. His teams may not play the nicest looking football, though that has been wildly exaggerated since Wenger moaned when we outplayed them at the Reebok years ago, but he gets results and that's what managers should be judged by.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Jack said:


> I don't know why any West Ham fan would want Allardyce out. He's been fantastic for the club. I think most when most established Premier League sides go down, their fans expect to jump straight up but it's rare it happens like that. Allardyce ensured that West Ham went straight back up, so it was a very good achievement for them and him as a manager. His teams may not play the nicest looking football, though that has been wildly exaggerated since Wenger moaned when we outplayed them at the Reebok years ago, but he gets results and that's what managers should be judged by.


He's one of the best managers in terms of translating wage/transfer expenditure into points. However, you can't exaggerate how dreadful the football is and for West Ham fans, its not a price worth paying.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Jack said:


> I don't know why any West Ham fan would want Allardyce out. He's been fantastic for the club. I think most when most established Premier League sides go down, their fans expect to jump straight up but it's rare it happens like that. Allardyce ensured that West Ham went straight back up, so it was a very good achievement for them and him as a manager. His teams may not play the nicest looking football, though that has been wildly exaggerated since Wenger moaned when we outplayed them at the Reebok years ago, but he gets results and that's what managers should be judged by.


It's the style of football, its not nice to watch, its that and that mainly.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Allardyce to be fair to him has got West Ham up and kept them up. His style of football though, it would drive me insane. I know we can't all play like Barcelona but Sam Allardyce, at whatever club he's ever managed, has always had his team full of yard-dogs. Tony Pulis and Mick McCarthy are the same. How West Ham get so many games picked up on TV when they play this way baffles me.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

The Allardyce style works if you have someone like Quinn & Phillips up front.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

I've only skim read the thread and i think I've got the gist.

Rob is Jewish

Bill is working class

West Ham are shit

Bazza is trying to flog ppv


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Marlow said:


> I've only skim read the thread and i think I've got the gist.
> 
> Rob is Jewish
> 
> ...


That's about it. :good


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

Marlow said:


> I've only skim read the thread and i think I've got the gist.
> 
> Rob is Jewish
> 
> ...


Im not jewish.......just find it a little strange that Bill would say something along the lines of "there all a bunch of north london jews with no foreskin" and no understand why thats not OK.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

Lilo said:


> The Allardyce style works if you have someone like Quinn & Phillips up front.


Andy Carroll.

How you think you guys are gonna do this year?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

Bill said:


> It's the style of football, its not nice to watch, its that and that mainly.


you said earlier you play along the ground? last time west ham played good football you got relegated with a bunch of top class players in your side.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Im not jewish.......just find it a little strange that Bill would say something along the lines of "there all a bunch of north london jews with no foreskin" and no understand why thats not OK.


Just Like I find it strange when you call West Ham A non working class club without any knowledge about the history of the club I find it offensive, so get off your clueless high horse, you middle class no fuck all prick, and stop fucking quoting me.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, Tottenham are mostly made up of Jewish supporters and Jews have no foreskin. What did he say what was wrong?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Well, Tottenham are mostly made up of Jewish supporters and Jews have no foreskin. What did he say what was wrong?


1. Most Spurs fans are not Jewish.
2. He said it as if its a negative thing to be Jewish and its a negative to have no foreskin.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

Bill said:


> Just Like I find it strange when you call West Ham A non working class club without any knowledge about the history of the club I find it offensive, so get off your clueless high horse, you middle class no fuck all prick, and stop fucking quoting me.


No Premier League football club can call themselves working class.

I might be a middle class no fuck all prick....but I am not a racist.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

tdw said:


> That questioning West Ham as a working class club is as offensive as what you said


this is what Bill got so upset about!



Bill said:


> There are plenty of West Ham fans and are a loyal bunch, fuck me you have to be when you put up with this much heartache and disapointment over the years, but it is a working class club, always has been, they try to play the ball on the floor and the fans like that, if tickets are at reasonable prices and we invest the money back into the club, then it would fill up with ease, if it's not, it wont, but we do have the fanbase.





Bill said:


> Working Class club.....fucking hell!


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Bill said:


> :lol: I'm as south eastern as you can get, I'm from a family of London/Chatham West Ham or Millwall Romany Gypsy's when you combine my Mum/Dads family together, fucking hell I wish I was born in Kensington with a silver spoon up my arse but I'm not, and there's fuck all I can do about it.
> 
> In regards to the football, I take a special hatred for a man that pisses me off daily by trying to sue my club and make things difficult for us, he has had Leyton Orient for long enough and if he was willing to put his hand in his pocket, he could have built his club up so they were in a better position to bid for the stadium, but much like his son, he's a tight fisted cunt, that's his problem, don't try suing a club that is 2 miles down the road when they have every right to be there.


I lived in west kensington for a while mate it's not as plush as you might think, hang around the West Ken Estate or the Clem Atlee and you'll quickly find that many of the silver spoons you speak of have been burnt with lighters and are lying in stairwells surrounded by passed out junkies! London is fucked like that, £3m houses on one street and then the ghetto at the end of the road!

I'm Chelsea, I think if we sign Rooney we win the league but without him I don't think we have the fire power unless Torres suddenly comes good again like when he first arrived at Liverpool or Lukaku goes on a consistent rampage. He wants to come but United don't want to sell him to us and I can see why because he slots right into our team!

As for Barry Hearn, I've always thought he was a bit creepy, more of a businessman than a sports fan and a bit of a net worker, I like Eddie though. My opinion on the Froch vs Groves PPV is that I'll buy it but it needs to be with at least 3 other worthy opponents for Brook, Bellew, Barker and/or Burns plus some competitive domestic tear ups. It needs to be the whole card that sells not just the main fight, I'm not paying £15 for Froch/Groves then Barker and Bellew against some non descript Argentinians and some knock over jobs for Matchroom's prospects. I want a full 4/5 hour show of top top action.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> We'll finish above Swansea definitely and if Liverpool sell Suarez then likely them again as well. They'd have finished bottom half last year if it hadn't been for him.


You won't finish above Swansea :deal


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Not sure about that. booth would want Groves to get big money for such a risky fight.


Groves is mando, let it go to purse bids and lets see the real value of the fight. If Groves or Froch aren't happy with the numbers then they should relinquish their slot or drop the belt.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Only way I would accept Froch v Groves PPV was if we got Burns in a unification or v Gamboa/Crawford as chief support along with another decent fight, with Bellew v Stevenson as a US/Canadian leg. Matthew Macklin also has a HBO fight in November so get him on the card in Quebec v Hassan N'Dam


Are the "casuals" really going to be interested in staying up until daft o'clock to watch Bellew get his arse handed to him? They will probably be laid out in a corner pissed at 3 in the morning


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

There's no way a Burns title fight against Gamboa would be on the same bill, that would be saved for a second show in its own right. 

I really hope this under card isn't going to be total waste as I genuinely don't mind paying the £15 so long as its value for money in that it's a full 5 hour show with all 50/50 ish fights and not just exhibitions for Matchrooms fighters.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Every football team will claim to be working class....but none of them in the top flight are.


Hull


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Football isn't a working mans sport these days, it's 400-1000 per season ticket depending on who you support and then its just pure rape inside for food and drink and being told what to do by po faced stewards. If you're taking your two kids with you then the whole thing just to attend the home games is a few grand a year with spending money. It's a lot of money for someone trying to support themselves and a family on a working wage.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> You don't think he has a valid point about West Ham moving a mile down the street from them to a stadium where they will have to give away free tickets every week to fill, effectively killing of Leyton Orient's business?


Rob do you really believe this or do you just love playing devils advocate,because this is a hornets nest for the locals and people involved which is why bills got pissed off.His comment was derogatory when seen in print but nothing worse than what is said by people every day in this country and at grounds.He clearly isn't a racist it's just a stereotypical spurs fan.
Spurs-Yiddos
Geordies-fat beer bellied tattoed fanatics
Man utd-Chinese or Norwegian
Liverpool-always carry blades
Millwall-hooligan
Chelsea-racist hooligan
Ipswich/Norwich-drive a tractor
West ham-east end/krays working class
And so on and so on,he wasn't being racist just firing off the general remark that's thrown at spurs fans.I am a long term fan of a club that has a miniscule percentage of non white fans and the aggressive comments of the very large majority on a Saturday are disgusting and bewildering.When we play a team from the London area and there is an incident or problem involving a black player from the opposition I shudder as I hear the inevitable vicous drooling racists all around me storm the front of the stand spewing their bile.

It's disgusting and it makes me ashamed of a large part of our crowd but that's living in the provinces for you,I don't believe bills a racist you just rattled him.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Rob do you really believe this or do you just love playing devils advocate,because this is a hornets nest for the locals and people involved which is why bills got pissed off.His comment was derogatory when seen in print but nothing worse than what is said by people every day in this country and at grounds.He clearly isn't a racist it's just a stereotypical spurs fan.
> Spurs-Yiddos
> Geordies-fat beer bellied tattoed fanatics
> Man utd-Chinese or Norwegian
> ...


Which team do you support?

The difference is that all of the things you mentioned are either funny or seriously shitty things to be. Being a Fat racist hooligan is a bad thing, driving a tractor is funner.......whats funny about being jewish? Whats bad about not having foreskin....or having half your knob cut off as Bill so nicley put it

Bill might not be racist but he certainly is ignorant. There is a comman feeling amongst some people that anti semetism is not as bad as other forms of racism, and it paticuarly exists in football. Every time I have been to an away game as a Spurs fan I have heard chants about Gas Chambers & Wheres your foreskin gone. Its sad and pathetic and has no place in society.

Bill saying at least were not a bunch of north london jews with half pur knobs cut off is the same as somebody say at least were not a bunch of blacks eating bananas.

He should have just addmited he was wrong, deleted his comment and everybody would have moved on. But instead he threw a hissy fit and acted like a little bitch, getting upsey because I questioned whether he was working class.......WHICH I DIDN'T EVEN DO!

For me its sad and worrying that somebody like Bill who I actually like and respect can think its a bad thing to be jewish without foreskin and its even sadder people habe tried to defend it.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Which team do you support?
> 
> The difference is that all of the things you mentioned are either funny or seriously shitty things to be. Being a Fat racist hooligan is a bad thing, driving a tractor is funner.......whats funny about being jewish? Whats bad about not having foreskin....or having half your knob cut off as Bill so nicley put it
> 
> ...


Rob if I offended you I apologise but I'm not deleting the comment, Spurs have always been a jewish club and with a large set of jewish supporters, Jews have no foreskin was it really that bad a comment?

I would also like to add that I have nothing against Jews, its just Tottenham fans and the Hearns that I think are tossers.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

JonnyBGoode said:


> I lived in west kensington for a while mate it's not as plush as you might think, hang around the West Ken Estate or the Clem Atlee and you'll quickly find that many of the silver spoons you speak of have been burnt with lighters and are lying in stairwells surrounded by passed out junkies! London is fucked like that, £3m houses on one street and then the ghetto at the end of the road!
> 
> I'm Chelsea, I think if we sign Rooney we win the league but without him I don't think we have the fire power unless Torres suddenly comes good again like when he first arrived at Liverpool or Lukaku goes on a consistent rampage. He wants to come but United don't want to sell him to us and I can see why because he slots right into our team!
> 
> As for Barry Hearn, I've always thought he was a bit creepy, more of a businessman than a sports fan and a bit of a net worker, I like Eddie though. My opinion on the Froch vs Groves PPV is that I'll buy it but it needs to be with at least 3 other worthy opponents for Brook, Bellew, Barker and/or Burns plus some competitive domestic tear ups. It needs to be the whole card that sells not just the main fight, I'm not paying £15 for Froch/Groves then Barker and Bellew against some non descript Argentinians and some knock over jobs for Matchroom's prospects. I want a full 4/5 hour show of top top action.


Yeah I think every area has it's rough parts, I don't mind Chelsea as it go's, my old boss when I was an apprentice was Chelsea and talked non stop about them, he knew his stuff as well so I sort of developed a soft spot for them, that soon changes when wwe play them mind,

It's hard not to like Eddie as a person but I do see through his bullshit as a promoter and I really do worry about his intentions and the money he's starting to charge, his old man is a cock though, he's nearly as bad as Warren when it comes to lawsuits.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

Bill said:


> Rob if I offended you I apologise but I'm not deleting the comment, Spurs have always been a jewish club and with a large set of jewish supporters, Jews have no foreskin was it really that bad a comment?
> 
> I would also like to add that I have nothing against Jews, its just Tottenham fans and the Hearns that I think are tossers.


Yes because your comment implied thats its a bad thing to be Jewish and to not have foreskin. If you can't understand that....i dont really know what to say. I know you didnt mean to offend anyone and though it was just banter but your comment was racist. Also to suggest that someone with no foreskin has had half there knob cut off is just dumb.

Spurs being a Jewish club is actually a bit of a myth, there were some stats about it a few years back and Arsenal had more Jewish season ticket holders and not having foreskin is probably a better thing as most women prefer men not to have it. Plus West Ham is owned by a 2 Jews......working class jews of course.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Yes because your comment implied thats its a bad thing to be Jewish and to not have foreskin. If you can't understand that....i dont really know what to say. I know you didnt mean to offend anyone and though it was just banter but your comment was racist. Also to suggest that someone with no foreskin has had half there knob cut off is just dumb.
> 
> Spurs being a Jewish club is actually a bit of a myth, there were some stats about it a few years back and Arsenal had more Jewish season ticket holders and not having foreskin is probably a better thing as most women prefer men not to have it. Plus West Ham is owned by a 2 Jews......working class jews of course.


Rob your an ok fella and your hearts in the right place but you take things too seriously mate, chill out and have a coffee.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

icemax said:


> Groves is mando, let it go to purse bids and lets see the real value of the fight. If Groves or Froch aren't happy with the numbers then they should relinquish their slot or drop the belt.


I agree Ice, but still team Groves and Froch for that matter both would want big money.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I agree Ice, but still team Groves and Froch for that matter both would want big money.


What they want and what they get should be two different things......honestly, let it go to purse bids and just low ball the greedy bastards :deal ...... or at the very least negotiate a reasonable deal between the two, its not a PPV fight by a long chalk.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

icemax said:


> What they want and what they get should be two different things......honestly, let it go to purse bids and just low ball the greedy bastards :deal ...... or at the very least negotiate a reasonable deal between the two, its not a PPV fight by a long chalk.


:yep

Fast Car loves a pound note, so that scenario never entered his mind unfortunately.


----------



## Hooch (Jun 18, 2013)

icemax said:


> What they want and what they get should be two different things......honestly, let it go to purse bids and just low ball the greedy bastards :deal ...... or at the very least negotiate a reasonable deal between the two, its not a PPV fight by a long chalk.


If it went to purse bids and warren put in highest bid = the fight is on boxnation and Eddie gets the sack.

Never gonna go purse bid route, came to a straight choice between giving froch top dollar and fleecing the fans or upsetting froch and giving us value. Wonder who comes out on top there?


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :yep
> 
> Fast Car loves a pound note, so that scenario never entered his mind unfortunately.


Eddie is missing a trick really, bid £4.50 and a bag of chips and he will clean up with 18,000 paying top dollar at the O2, especially if he gets into bed with the touts again


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Hooch said:


> If it went to purse bids and warren put in highest bid = the fight is on boxnation and Eddie gets the sack.
> 
> Never gonna go purse bid route, came to a straight choice between giving froch top dollar and fleecing the fans or upsetting froch and giving us value. Wonder who comes out on top there?


In that case he should be honest and say that it isn't the fighters demands that is making this PPV


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Which team do you support?
> 
> The difference is that all of the things you mentioned are either funny or seriously shitty things to be. Being a Fat racist hooligan is a bad thing, driving a tractor is funner.......whats funny about being jewish? Whats bad about not having foreskin....or having half your knob cut off as Bill so nicley put it
> 
> ...


I can understand you being offended,I just think its something and nothing even if its borderline racist in a pc world.
The club I support shall remain nameless for now as the idiots who follow the club embarass us regularly and it's not fair on a club that's piss poor and full of hard working staff and players.


----------



## Hooch (Jun 18, 2013)

icemax said:


> In that case he should be honest and say that it isn't the fighters demands that is making this PPV


It is the fighters demands making this ppv. Or is that what you meant ?


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Hooch said:


> It is the fighters demands making this ppv. Or is that what you meant ?


The point that Im making is that as its a mando defence the fighters can bleat and whine about money as much as they want but it shouldn't make any difference. It goes to purse bids and the market decides....if the fighters don't ;ike the split after that then tough, they have a choice, step aside as mando or drop the belt. Eddie is being disingenuous when he says that the fight will only be made if its PPV, thats patently untrue


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

west ham shouldnt be getting a 600 million tax payer paid for stadium for 15m and 2m a year rent


----------



## Hooch (Jun 18, 2013)

icemax said:


> The point that Im making is that as its a mando defence the fighters can bleat and whine about money as much as they want but it shouldn't make any difference. It goes to purse bids and the market decides....if the fighters don't ;ike the split after that then tough, they have a choice, step aside as mando or drop the belt. Eddie is being disingenuous when he says that the fight will only be made if its PPV, thats patently untrue


Hearn simply could not allow it to go to bids. Should have told froch to give up the belt or take a pay cut and offered groves a shot at another belt which he did not seem capable of doing.

Its now down to the market to decide by not buying his stinking ppv.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

If it goes to purse bids, you can guarantee Frank would bid a massive amount for the fight, not because he actually wants it or thinks he'll get it, but just to actually be in the running for it. Other promoters would do the same thing too, so Hearn would have to go in with a big offer. Groves knows this is the case, so he's not going to take the small money he probably deserves when he could just refuse any offer, let the fight go to purse bids and then get himself a big payday.

I don't think the fight on it's own is worth PPV. However, I don't think it'd be possible to pay the sort of wages that the purse bids would demand if it's shown on Sky Sports 1. Maybe if it was an outside venue it would be possible but that's out of the question for a November/December show.

Hearn not winning the purse bids isn't an option either. You can't just say "if Hearn doesn't think it's worth the amount, let Frank win the purse bids and show it on BoxNation". It doesn't work that way. Sky won't invest time and money in fighters if their promoter then allows another channel to steal the rights after Sky have done all the hard work. Sky spend massive amounts of money and give years worth of promotion for fights like this, which is when they recoup their losses. Hearn can't lose these big fights just because he personally doesn't feel it's worth the money. Sky would understandably be very annoyed if Froch, a fighter they've helped build to be a major name in the sport, was fighting on BoxNation, PrimeTime or some other channel.

Think about it in the long term. If Brook, Bellew and Burns all became big stars, worthy of PPV events, and Hearn kept on losing the purse bids for the fights and Sky ended up losing lots of money, why would Sky then want to invest further in the sport? Why would they invest more time and money in fighters like Luke Campbell, Anthony Joshua etc., if they feel that as soon as these fighters become big enough for Sky to recoup their losses, their bouts will be shown on another channel? They aren't going to invest in the sport, so as boxing fans, you have to understand where Sky are coming from. Them losing out on big fights between fighters they've heavily invested in is not beneficial to the sport in the long term. It's easy to say "let BoxNation show it then" but it's not a realistic possibility.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

Bill said:


> Rob your an ok fella and your hearts in the right place but you take things too seriously mate, chill out and have a coffee.


Don't make racist comments and we wont have a problem. I can tale a joke but you crossed the line and the fact you fail to realise that is whats most frustrating. I very rarley take things seriously on this forum but this has genuinley annoyed me.

I hope your not one of those vile West Ham Fans that sings Gas Chamber songs.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

icemax said:


> In that case he should be honest and say that it isn't the fighters demands that is making this PPV


It is though.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Don't make racist comments and we wont have a problem. I can tale a joke but you crossed the line and the fact you fail to realise that is whats most frustrating. I very rarley take things seriously on this forum but this has genuinley annoyed me.
> 
> I hope your not one of those vile West Ham Fans that sings Gas Chamber songs.


Singing gas chamber songs is racist, saying a jew has no foreskin isn't racist, its a fact, so bollocks I'll say what I fucking like seeing as it's not racist.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

Bill said:


> Singing gas chamber songs is racist, saying a jew has no foreskin isn't racist, its a fact, so bollocks I'll say what I fucking like seeing as it's not racist.


Why is it a bad thing to not have foreskin?


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Why is it a bad thing to not have foreskin?


Its savage, pointless and superstitious claptrap


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob's right, Premier League football is divorcing itself from the working class and in general sticking its fingers up at "proper" fans - Be it ticket prices, stadium experience, club re-branding (Cardiff Dragons, Hull Tigers), contempt for international football, kick-off times e.t.c. I don't think a premier league club can call itself working class regardless of its history because its those fans that it is trying to kick to the curb...


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Why is it a bad thing to not have foreskin?


I didn't say it was a bad thing, people can do what they like with their cock, as long as they don't try sticking it in my arse.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

icemax said:


> Its savage, pointless and superstitious claptrap


So you should make fun of the people that have had it done?

It has been genuinely proven to be cleaner though hasn't it? Plus I think it most females opinions it looks better.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

Bill said:


> I didn't say it was a bad thing, people can do what they like with their cock, as long as they don't try sticking it in my arse.


So why did you say "At least were not a bunch of North London Jews with half there knows cut off"

If its not a bad thing to be Jewish, and its not a bad thing to have been circed......then why would you use that as an insult?

Yeh we all know you prefer giving. Don't have to bang on about it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> Rob's right, Premier League football is divorcing itself from the working class and in general sticking its fingers up at "proper" fans - Be it ticket prices, stadium experience, club re-branding (Cardiff Dragons, Hull Tigers), contempt for international football, kick-off times e.t.c. I don't think a premier league club can call itself working class regardless of its history because its those fans that it is trying to kick to the curb...


But at least the Premier League is not a bunch of jews with half there knows cut off.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> So you should make fun of the people that have had it done?
> 
> It has been genuinely proven to be cleaner though hasn't it? Plus I think it most females opinions it looks better.


Of course I wouldn't make fun of people who have had it done....I would abuse their parents instead.

It hasn't been proved to be cleaner at all....a washed knob is a washed knob. It might look better to females, but as a male why would I give a fuck? Im not giving up significant cock sensitivity just because a woman thinks a flacid circumcised cock looks better than an un-mutilated one.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> So you should make fun of the people that have had it done?
> 
> It has been genuinely proven to be cleaner though hasn't it? *Plus I think it most females opinions it looks better.*


If that's the case I would say to the woman, open your legs and I'll hide it from view.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

icemax said:


> Of course I wouldn't make fun of people who have had it done....I would abuse their parents instead.
> 
> It hasn't been proved to be cleaner at all....a washed knob is a washed knob. It might look better to females, but as a male why would I give a fuck? Im not giving up significant cock sensitivity just because a woman thinks a flacid circumcised cock looks better than an un-mutilated one.


Yeh if Bill had said at least our parents didn't mutilate our cocks I would have been ok with it. But his comment as anti semitic

Are there any cases of people being traumatized from getting the snip as an infant? I got it when I was like 3/4 years old and it hasn't affected me in any way.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

How the fuck did this thread become a discussion about cocks and how nice they look?

Bill said fuck all anti-Semitic so bore off with the racist shouts, looks sad as fuck.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Yeh if Bill had said at least our parents didn't mutilate our cocks I would have been ok with it. But his comment as anti semitic
> 
> Are there any cases of people being traumatized from getting the snip as an infant? I got it when I was like 3/4 years old and it hasn't affected me in any way.


Rob your the only one really taking issue with it, If you think that was in bad taste then you would really be horrified to hear some of the jokes that get thrown about in the pub.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

Bill said:


> Rob your the only one really taking issue with it, If you think that was in bad taste then you would really be horrified to hear some of the jokes that get thrown about in the pub.


You mean the songs about Gas Chambers? Whats your point? Doesn't stop it from being racist.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> How the fuck did this thread become a discussion about cocks and how nice they look?
> 
> Bill said fuck all anti-Semitic so bore off with the racist shouts, looks sad as fuck.


Expect he did. If someone has said at least were not a bunch of blacks that eat Bananas you wouldn't take issue with that?

Not having foreskin is used as a way to insult Jews. Anybody with a mental age of 5 knows this, and anybody with a mental age of 15 knows its wrong.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

this is like an old school esb thread... very random indeed.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bill mate, just give him what he wants and say Eddie Hearn has a lovely looking cock. Then maybe he'll fuck off with this nonsense.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Bill mate, just give him what he wants and say Eddie Hearn has a lovely looking cock. Then maybe he'll fuck off with this nonsense.


I am going to start mentioning you on every negative Hearn post I make....which is allot so you realize thats BS.

I want Bill just realize that what he said was wrong so that he doesn't say things like that in future. In certain circumstances saying something like that could cost him a job, or get his head smashed in and I don't want that to happen because I do like Bill.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Bill mate, just give him what he wants and say Eddie Hearn has a lovely looking cock. Then maybe he'll fuck off with this nonsense.


He lives in a different world mate.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

So ppv then.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bill said:


> He lives in a different world mate.


A world where Barry is God, Eddie is king and the Matchroom fighters are the loyal knights of the round-table.

And every observation is racist.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I am going to start mentioning you on every negative Hearn post I make....which is allot so you realize thats BS.
> 
> I want Bill just realize that what he said was wrong so that he doesn't say things like that in future. In certain circumstances saying something like that could cost him a job, or get his head smashed in and I don't want that to happen because I do like Bill.


I've already apologised if I offended you but I'm not saying its wrong when I don't believe it is, you took it seriously which you do have a tendency to do, when others take no issue with it at all, we have a different sense of humour mate.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

Bill said:


> I've already apologised if I offended you but I'm not saying its wrong when I don't believe it is, you took it seriously which you do have a tendency to do, when others take no issue with it at all, we have a different sense of humour mate.


So would you say at least were not a bunch of blacks that eat bananas?


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> But at least the Premier League is not a bunch of jews with half there knows cut off.


I have to say you're overreacting a little on that. It was more inane than offensive, a bit like some random black guy calling me a cracker.

Coincidentally my brother has had a circumcision for medical reasons, my dad's a Spurs fan and his dad was Jewish...


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> A world where Barry is God, Eddie is king and the Matchroom fighters are the loyal knights of the round-table.
> 
> And every observation is racist.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> I have to say you're overreacting a little on that. It was more inane than offensive, a bit like some random black guy calling me a cracker.
> 
> Coincidentally my brother has had a circumcision for medical reasons, my dad's a Spurs fan and his dad was Jewish...


How comes your not a Spurs fan?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Why is danny from hearsay in this thread .... ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> Why is danny from hearsay in this thread .... ?


Because PaulieMC looks like him. Its uncanny.

Im getting down with the lads banter like the lads down the Pub. LADS ON TOUR.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> How comes your not a Spurs fan?


Lived all my life in Hull. Simple as that really - although I did have a few Man Utd shirts as a kid...can't stand them now.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah, he proper looks like me. Got the same skin colour, hair, nose, jaw-line, facial expressions, the lot!


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Because PaulieMC looks like him. Its uncanny.
> 
> Im getting down with the lads banter like the lads down the Pub. LADS ON TOUR.


Really? dont see it personally.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> Lived all my life in The Premier League City of Hull. Simple as that really - although I did have a few Man Utd shirts as a kid...can't stand them now.


Fixed if for you.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> So would you say at least were not a bunch of blacks that eat bananas?


It's totally different and it's hard to make a joke out of that because it is racist and there is no other way of it being said other than racist.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> Really? dont see it personally.


Gets your self down to spec savors SON.

*LADS ON TOUR*


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Whats all this lads on tour stuff about? im really lost now...


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

Bill said:


> It's totally different and it's hard to make a joke out of that because it is racist and there is no other way of it being said other than racist.


Theirs nothing wrong with eating a banana and being Black.
Theirs nothing wrong with having no foreskin and being Jewish.

But both are used a racial slurs to insult that particular group of people.

Why is it different?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> Whats all this lads on tour stuff about? im really lost now...


trying to fit in with Bill and his mates and be like one of the LADS down the pub and fit in and not take things so seriously.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Some bird came up to me once in a club and went; "Are you Danny from Hearsay?" I said yes and got myself some. :hey

See, Rob's not the only one.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Some bird came up to me once in a club and went; "Are you Danny from Hearsay?" I said yes and got myself some. :hey
> 
> See, Rob's not the only one.


Good work Paulie.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

seeing as this is lad banter did she give you change from your tenner paulie or did you let her keep it?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Theirs nothing wrong with eating a banana and being Black.
> Theirs nothing wrong with having no foreskin and being Jewish.
> 
> But both are used a racial slurs to insult that particular group of people.
> ...


Because it is and if you don't like it? Tough shit, you are the only one that has taken offence, if there was a whole bunch of people that thought like you and was as outraged then you may have a point but there's not and far worse is said everyday and is meant to be racist you would be better off fighting your lone crusade against them. I'm done with this subject now it's become boring.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Good work Paulie.


Looking like Danny from Hearsay has it's perks. :nod


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> seeing as this is lad banter did she give you change from your tenner paulie or did you let her keep it?


I only had coins on me so I had to stick them in her slot. :hey


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> I only had coins on me so I had to stick them in her slot. :hey


nice work, she sounds like a good old smoggy prozzie. give you change from a tenner and double bag them ....:yep


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

theres a poll about this in the lounge now whether it was racist or not...


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> nice work, she sounds like a good old smoggy prozzie. give you change from a tenner and double bag them ....:yep


I wanted her to come back to mine but she couldn't, she said her son was at home on boxing forums accusing people of racism and sucking the dick off Eddie Hearn so she better get back and put him to bed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

Bill said:


> Because it is and if you don't like it? Tough shit, you are the only one that has taken offence, if there was a whole bunch of people that thought like you and was as outraged then you may have a point but there's not and far worse is said everyday and is meant to be racist you would be better off fighting your lone crusade against them. I'm done with this subject now it's become boring.


See I got you there.

I know deep down you realise what you said was wrong and regret, but your pride won't let you admit that.

Congratulations on making yourself look stupid.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> I wanted her to come back to mine but she couldn't, she said her son was at home on boxing forums accusing people of racism and sucking the dick off Eddie Hearn so she better get back and put him to bed.


Amazing.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> See I got you there.
> 
> I know deep down you realise what you said was wrong and regret, but your pride won't let you admit that.
> 
> Congratulations on making yourself look stupid.


Again, you are mistaking me for somebody who actually gives a toss.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob started a thread in the lounge about it FFS :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

Ok. West Ham United....not a working class club. and Owned by Jews with no foreskin.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Theirs nothing wrong with eating a banana and being Black.
> Theirs nothing wrong with having no foreskin and being Jewish.
> 
> But both are used a racial slurs to insult that particular group of people.
> ...


When bananas are mentioned in a racial context, it's to imply that a black person is a monkey. That's inherently racist, whereas mentioning that certain fans are Jewish isn't. It's just a stereotype, I think, though like all stereotypes, the point is exaggerated.

If I was a Jewish or non-Jewish Spurs fan, I wouldn't be too bothered by people saying my club was a Jewish club. It's just a pretty meaningless stereotype and I don't think it's harmful at all, really.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Jack said:


> When bananas are mentioned in a racial context, it's to imply that a black person is a monkey. That's inherently racist, whereas mentioning that certain fans are Jewish isn't. It's just a stereotype, I think, though like all stereotypes, the point is exaggerated.
> 
> If I was a Jewish or non-Jewish Spurs fan, I wouldn't be too bothered by people saying my club was a Jewish club. It's just a pretty meaningless stereotype and I don't think it's harmful at all, really.


Thankyou Jack, never thought id ever say that but cheers.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

surely spurs fans open themselves up to the whole jew thing by singing the "y" song ? you cant have it both ways.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> surely spurs fans open themselves up to the whole jew thing by singing the "y" song ? you cant have it both ways.


tend to agree with that and personally I don't sing it. don't sing the national anthem either....reckon the lads down the pub will take issue with that.


----------



## Rick Ross (Aug 12, 2012)

You've got a lounge thread to discuss this shit now.


----------

